# Degrees C or Degrees F



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

what do you like to measure your reptile temperatures in??

please vote


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

°F, just simply because that's what most care sheets use and I can't be bothered converting from °F to °C


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

Fahrenheit, again, purely because caresheets tend to use it. If I was starting all over again, I'd probably prefer to use Celcius.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

thats cool, i just need to know what people prefer as my new vivs will have a digital thermometer and thermostat built in and i need to decide which format to display it in.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of my digital thermometers are C only so I use that. Some do C and F but having them mixed is just confusing.


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

both

i know the both dont know why though would prefer to see both but if i had to choose one
it would be farenheight


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Celscious all the way!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Can you not have the option to use either? Like most digi thermometers have ability to display either


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

currently no but is an option later on i suppose

i just need to choose 1 for now


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Im wierd, I use F for my reptiles, but anything else, like the climate or cooking, or freezing etc I use C!


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

F every time reason being its what I understand


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

i still don't get F at all - must be gettin old! And it IS annoyin that all info only seems to be available in F... the troubles i have....


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Im wierd, I use F for my reptiles, but anything else, like the climate or cooking, or freezing etc I use C!


Exactly the same here - if the weather came on and said was gonna be 80oF, I`d struggle to work out if it was gonna be hot or cold - someone says 80oF in the incubator, and it makes sense!

Think you`re best off refering to the farenheit OP - when celcius is used in a question for example, a lot of ppl don`t instantly realise the converted equivalent.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

dont suppose anyone knows if there are any reptiles that need more than 100f??

EDIT: just found that beardies need 110f as babies think that might be the highest


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> dont suppose anyone knows if there are any reptiles that need more than 100f??
> 
> EDIT: just found that beardies need 110f as babies think that might be the highest


I think some might need higher, I remember a caresheet mentioning 120f before...not for beardies, some other desert lizard.


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

ive used 115f 

what about uromastyx???


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

may be wrong but just had a quick look
_Uromastyx Care (Spiney Tail Lizard)
Daytime:_ 85° - 95° F
_Basking:_ 110° - 130° F
_Nighttime:_ 60° - 70° F


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

130f now thats hot


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

im sure ive come across hotter than that but cant be sure
and just a tip all exo terra thermometer only go up to 115f
perhaps going hotter will be more appealing to some people

dont hold my statements there though 

and hows the backlog doing


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

F. Same again because of care sheets. And in care sheets with C they tend to be more vague, whereas when using F it's a little more clear


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

ok cheers guys, going with degrees F, upto 150f

cheers for your input


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

So Chris (RECS) you find the time to come on here and ask questions of the good people on this forum - when there are 20 people on a thread in classified chat waiting for you to let them know where the vivs they have paid for are!!! (After some of us have ben waiting over 4 months for a reply)


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't understand Fareheit at all, so I always use Celsius. If you tell me a temperature in F I have to go on the internet to convert it. :lol2:


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Use both, you can never fail then! 

I actually use this calculator when I need both figures

TWDragons | Bearded Dragons | Tool Kits | Temperature and Metric Conversion

Cheers Tung


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> °F, just simply because that's what most care sheets use and I can't be bothered converting from °F to °C


snap.... :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

R.E.C.S said:


> thats cool, i just need to know what people prefer as my new vivs will have a digital thermometer and thermostat built in and i need to decide which format to display it in.


 
Probably have a new 'measurement' by the time they're made. :lol2:


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

I used C for my crestie and F for my leo. Really annoys the boyfriend!!!


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

RECS You about..... your in box is full.....!!!!


----------



## Barndogstellaboo (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer F but some care sheets are in C, also bought a thermo thats should have done both, but no switch stuck in C.

so: F - 32 X 5 / 9 = C

C X 9 / 5 + 32 = F



1.1.0 Bearded dragons.
2.0.0 whites tree frogs.
0.0.1 dasypeltis medici. (red phase)
0.0.2 achatina fulica.
0.0.1 pseudocreobotra ocellata.


----------

